# This has been a great seller



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

lately for me in shower remodels. This is my 6th setup similar to this in the past 3 months. Both can function at the same time with slight pressure loss. The women love it.. Usually the vc for the shower head is inline but this one had to be offset due to in wall shelving on the other side..

This is a moen positemp 2570/iconT2141BN/2-moen volume controls 3600/TL3600BN/1-moen A725BN/hand shower 3867BN.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Well done Mr. Daredevil


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's kinda how my shower is setup. I have a 3 handle valve though with a 2 way diverter valve on top.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I installed two shower valves on opposite walls but no handshower in mine. I put a body spray on one of them instead of a showeread...it works great! If I ever sell the house I would put the showerhead back on for the common his and her shower.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Just sold two more of these type setups today, scheduled for the first week of the new year..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks good. Nice work. I see you rough your drop eared ells about the same height as the valve. Me too.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Looks good. Nice work. I see you rough your drop eared ells about the same height as the valve. Me too.:thumbsup:


 Thats really up to the customer but I dont see the point of putting the wall ell the same height as the valve....where do you plan to go with the handheld that you need it that low? I think it clutters up the look. But thats why its the customers choice and they can put it were they want it. Just my $100 worthand its COD:blink:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Looks good. Nice work. I see you rough your drop eared ells about the same height as the valve. Me too.:thumbsup:


I like the drop ell higher, if you want to remove the hand held you have an extra shower head. Looks good though.:thumbsup:


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a question, Why two controls? I usually use Kohler or Grohe, but I done a few Moens that were spec. I did a job very similar with just one control that was built in from the factory And it worked well. I do like the looks of the control being away from the faucet instead of being right on top of it!!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

BarakThePlumber said:


> I have a question, Why two controls? I usually use Kohler or Grohe, but I done a few Moens that were spec. I did a job very similar with just one control that was built in from the factory And it worked well. I do like the looks of the control being away from the faucet instead of being right on top of it!!


This way you can operate either one or both. 

I do a lot of grohe systems but this little setup is not to costly and the women seem to like it. I will be doing something different with a standard tub in 2 weeks, I'll post some pics


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice looking install.


----------

